# Grounding A Stand Alone Metal Gazebos



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you're trying to protect against lightning strikes I imagine an air terminal on top connected by a conductor to a ground rod in the earth would be adequate for a tent.

But that's a lot more work than I'd do. I'd just jam the tent poles in the ground a few inches.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes it is for lightning protection, but as I mentioned it is on a wooden floating deck so there is nothing sticking into the ground. The metal frame is screwed into the deck to prevent it from "walking" during high winds.....


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

duque00 said:


> Yes it is for lightning protection, but as I mentioned it is on a wooden floating deck so there is nothing sticking into the ground. The metal frame is screwed into the deck to prevent it from "walking" during high winds.....




I think you'll be okay.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Lightning does what it wants anyway!


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

True but a wet metal frame is a very nice target.....why is my hair standing up? LOL


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

So what if it does get hit? You shouldn't be in it during a T-storm anyway. I have one of those thing too set up exactly the way you described it. I figured it was cheap enough to let it burn up and replace it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If lightning is in the vicinity you SHOULD NOT be outside on a wooden deck.

As for grounding it adequately I would think, depending on the soil type, a single rod may or may not buy you anything.


I would move on to other issues like how to safely get beer and ice to the deck, for a party today.

But if you're determined to ground this enclosure read this, NFPA 780

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=78011


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Forgive me, but I can't help this: Stay off of it when it is lightning outside!


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice - beer and ice are doing quite nicely! Thanks for asking.

Of course I shouldn't be under there during a t-strorm, but then again neither should be the wife, the kids, the dog, kids friends, neighbors, etc. 

Just looking for some protection in the event some "idiot (see above)" is under it. That's all.

MMMMM beer.....


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Then read and implement NFPA 780, DO NOT rely on some ideas you and others come up with as that is no different than a DIYer backing feeding his dryer recpt., it is hacky.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have a metal one on a concrete slab and used nothing but an EGC. I have one circuit out to it. So it does not require any electrode protection. Just the EGC.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

You want to protect shade awning from lightning?  :laughing:


If lightning hits the damn thing, a ground rod ain't gonna do nothin.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

To first address this problem we must understand the science and mythology of lightning. Since we all know lightning does what it pleases, that means it is not government by science, and therefore must be governed by mythology:

In order to appease the Lightning Gods we often drive copper rods into the earth. The earth takes up a lot of space that would otherwise be occupied by the sky and this angers the Lightning Gods. These strategic attacks with copper rods demonstrate our continued war against the earth so that the Lightening Gods may one day reign supreme. 

The severity of the attack is increased when we join these copper rods together with a conductor to create a single Fighting Unit. The Lightning Gods appreciate this effort and favor us with fewer Anger Strikes.

This is all covered in NFPA 780.

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have a metal one on a concrete slab and used nothing but an EGC. I have one circuit out to it. So it does not require any electrode protection. Just the EGC.


But if it is metal connected to the slab you effectively have a Ufer.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

duque00 said:


> Hello All - Happy 4th and let's be safe today.
> 
> Quick topic/question. Has anyone ever grounded a stand alone metal gazebo? You know the one you see at HD/Lowes - usually 10x10 with a tarp.
> 
> ...



What you need to do is build a ground ring for your gazebo using around 500ft of bare 4/0 copper with 3 or so concentric rings all cadwelded together and tied to all four corners of your gazebo buried at a minimum of 2.5ft below grade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> What you need to do is build a ground ring for your gazebo using around 500ft of bare 4/0 copper with 3 or so concentric rings all cadwelded together and tied to all four corners of your gazebo buried at a minimum of 2.5ft below grade.


You forgot the 10' copper clad rods every 20 feet.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

brian john said:


> You forgot the 10' copper clad rods every 20 feet.


Still waiting for the pending soil analysis from op we may have to go with 20ft rods


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> Still waiting for the pending soil analysis from op we may have to go with 20ft rods


I did a grounding system that cost more than the structure. Basically this was a 1/4" steel 4x4x8high structure in the middle of a field for explosive storage during a clean up by the army corp of engineers.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

brian john said:


> I did a grounding system that cost more than the structure. Basically this was a 1/4" steel 4x4x8high structure in the middle of a field for explosive storage during a clean up by the army corp of engineers.


Did it have power to it or was it purely for lightning and static


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> Did it have power to it or was it purely for lightning and static


Lightning and static


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have one of these gazebos with a ceiling fan connected to an extension cord. :whistling2:


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank You all for your help - I have NFPA 780 on order.


----------

